

Hardware Hacking - sohamdas

Hi there,
Can anybody suggest me a good site which regularly deals with hacking the hardware and prying open to understand more about the common electronic goods. 
At the end of it, it should give a reader a fair idea about whats running under the hood and 'possible' system architecture.I don't really need an iPhone-only or Mac-only site, I am looking for something more generic, like Wi-Fi routers,mobile phones and anything which is powered and has transistor in it :)
======
jauco
<http://www.hackszine.com> <http://www.instructables.com>
<http://www.hackaday.com/>

------
VinzO
General computer hardware : <http://www.behardware.com>

These are good ressources about embbeded systems and computer architectures:

<http://www.embedded.com>

<http://www.ganssle.com>

<http://www.professorandpat.org> ( This one is more oriented for children
learning so it's very easy to understand )

~~~
sohamdas
Hey Vinz giving it a look... I am actually a hardware/electronics guy. I am
working on these stuff day in and day out, so just thought up to pry open the
latest gadgets to see whats going inside.And thanks for the reco

------
thaumaturgy
I'm surprised that nobody's mentioned Hack-a-day (<http://www.hackaday.com/>).

They cover hardware hacks in a dizzying array of applications, the hacks are
generally very well documented, and their archives go way, way back. One of my
old favorites is the robotic sentry gun
(<http://www.hackaday.com/2005/09/21/robotic-sentry-gun/>).

------
sigstoat
Try starting with the Art of Electronics

<http://frank.harvard.edu/aoe/>

------
sohamdas
@ Xirium

Yeah how stuff works is good, but I would like to have a really product
differentiating 'under-the-hood' peak. I want to know the h/w difference
between Broadcoms Router and Linksys or something to that effect[just for an
example]. But HSW will only tell how generic routers work...

------
xirium
<http://www.howstuffworks.com/> is a good primer.

